# My Carputer Project.



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

Here is my project , I have being working on this for the past 2 weeks , only a couple of hours after work. 

I removed the cigarrete tray and Installed a 7" Lilliput monitor with touch screen Also upgraded the HU to an Eclipse CD4000.








The rear seats were removed and the trunk was dynamated .










This is a HP e-vectra P4 1.8G with 512 ram with almost eveyrhing integrated , Nice thing is that the Power supply is external and it feeds 12V and 19V, so I always able to pick a car charger for laptop ( pretty much a DC-DC converter from 12 to 19V ) and the 12V is available from the car so I won't need a AC inverter . I'm planing in hooking up the tel Antenna ( the roof antenna on the TT is for tel only and its disconected ) to a Wi-fi adapter to boost the wi-fi signal









Computer in the shop installing software and the covers are off to be painted black. the big computer is lending a power supply for the time being. 









I then built a shelf for it and for the sub amplifier , the cup holder on that position is useless and will be removed , the amp is a fosgate 300S and the sub is a JL W3 . My TT has a Bose system so I will be using the Bose amp for the inside speakers for now , but I reserved a space for a future amp if I'm not happy with the Bose. I took a pro retaining system for Video printers of a parts unit ultrasound to lock the computer in place so its easy to remove it is needed . the shelf was bolted to the floor were the seat belts bolts used to be ,









I then fabricated a piece to replace the seat bottom with a cutout for the computer since the fans are on top , I also made a cut on the wood but not on the vinyl for 3 small fans that I will be adding later on top of the amp is needed . 










This is the piece on place , might have to tight the vinyl a little more, excuse my poor upholstery skills , this is my first upholstery experience. Also the rear seats higher and flush with the trunk mat , on this picture I didnt have the rear support installed.








I Built my subwoofer box to be covering the whole space and also following the same lines of the rear seats so it doesn't look out of place. 
used 3/4 " MDF , and sealed it with Liquid nail. 


















Test fitting the sub 









Now test fitting in after covered with Vinyl .
I didn't take a pic of the rear of the box inside , but because I used foam. it looks like a seat back. I will be doing the wiring next week and I will psot some more pics.


----------



## Wide Bomber (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: My Carputer Project. (1.8Tabamoura)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
First time I've ever seen something like this done on a tt. Looks Great!


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: My Carputer Project. (Wide Bomber)*

nice job looks clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chosos (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: My Carputer Project. (urugly)*

oddly enough, it looks like u built really uncomfy seats with a hidden speaker in the back. lol...


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: My Carputer Project. (chosos)*

damn!!! Looks great!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: My Carputer Project. (chosos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chosos* »_oddly enough, it looks like u built really uncomfy seats with a hidden speaker in the back. lol...















oh not only unconfy but really unsafe too....


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: My Carputer Project. (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_damn!!! Looks great!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









thanks , It looks much nicer in person. Hopefully I will finish it next week and have some more pics . I also want to buy a door sill adn take the metal part of to glue to the top of the box a la 350 Z .


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: My Carputer Project. (1.8Tabamoura)*

props to you, i wish i knew how do do all that work myself.
Id def do a setup like that.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: My Carputer Project. (golfzex)*

beautiful work, i cant do that because i like to golf and then wouldnt be able to fit bags in the hatch


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My Carputer Project. (cincyTT)*

just my 2 cents worth with computers....unless you have a high shock resistance(like shaking the drive too hard) hard drive....that subwoofer will kill your hard drive within an hour. guaranteed.

if people running with ipods was a big deal. this is justttttt a bit worse.

i am open to be wrong. and i am assuming you also know quite a bit about the build of computers too.
my suggestion to avoid a headache: if you're using a normal hard drive without special shock resistance make a Clone of the drive using acronis trueimage or something equivalent.


_Modified by ShockwaveCS at 1:06 AM 4-15-2007_


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: My Carputer Project. (ShockwaveCS)*

And make the screen flash 'DANGER TO MANIFOLD'....whenever you boost past 12 psi.


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: My Carputer Project. (peruski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peruski* »_And make the screen flash 'DANGER TO MANIFOLD'....whenever you boost past 12 psi.

yessss! 
next u need diamond plated floor boards!!

..very nice work by the way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: My Carputer Project. (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_just my 2 cents worth with computers....unless you have a high shock resistance(like shaking the drive too hard) hard drive....that subwoofer will kill your hard drive within an hour. guaranteed.

if people running with ipods was a big deal. this is justttttt a bit worse.

i am open to be wrong. and i am assuming you also know quite a bit about the build of computers too.
my suggestion to avoid a headache: if you're using a normal hard drive without special shock resistance make a Clone of the drive using acronis trueimage or something equivalent.

_Modified by ShockwaveCS at 1:06 AM 4-15-2007_


I know , I built a little suspension for the hard drive inside the computer , I should be fine, I had the same setup on my Passat ( except that it was a P3 evectra and I didn't use the case ) for 3 years and no hard drive failure, It also helps to use a Seagate instead of a ****ty maxtor or western digital Hard drives .
this is the setup on my Passat 

































_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 8:13 AM 4-15-2007_


_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 8:19 AM 4-15-2007_


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My Carputer Project. (1.8Tabamoura)*

like i said, open to be wrong. let me know how that turns out...cuz i have a phone that works like satellite broadband modem and that'd be tight to have a computer like that when i am on the road and using internet from my cell phone service. i was thinking something smaller like the aopen mac mini lookalike 









or this 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/...03043









what screen is that again? how much?


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: My Carputer Project. (liquidicenf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquidicenf* »_
yessss! 
next u need diamond plated floor boards!!

..very nice work by the way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Danger to maniflold lol thats awesome








The diamond plate floor has to fall out at 130mph for no apparent reason....if you do install one....


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: My Carputer Project. (urugly)*

dang,thats an old school ass amp!


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: My Carputer Project. (Maverick1.8t)*

NIce looking build.


----------



## domlicious (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: My Carputer Project. (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_Here is my project , I have being working on this for the past 2 weeks , only a couple of hours after work. 

I removed the cigarrete tray and Installed a 7" Lilliput monitor with touch screen Also upgraded the HU to an Eclipse CD4000.....



doood... this is sweet! good job. Couple questions...
where did you get the software to load on the computer to toggle between radio, mp3, gps, etc? Also, does that same software have an onboard vag-com or some diagnostics?
Last... how'd ya build the hd suspension?? thanks!!


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: My Carputer Project. (domlicious)*

I'm actually using a different front end , its called Road Runner , go to http://www.mp3car.com . most of the software and skins are free, the suspensionf for the HD is some soft rubber cushion on the bottom and sides of the HD , it does the job fairly well.


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: My Carputer Project. (1.8Tabamoura)*

Looks great, nice install.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

new pics , now it looks nice since I had my seats redied


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

Where did you get your seats re-dyed? They look much better.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (peruski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peruski* »_Where did you get your seats re-dyed? They look much better.

oh they look brand new now, they were cracked with a few rips . I used a company close by called Leather country , the Lady who did it is really good at it , She uses a machine to match the color perfectly . It costed me about $400.00 to fix both front seats and bring them back to brand new condition.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

i would love to put a carputer in my R..looks real good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: My Carputer Project. (1.8Tabamoura)*

I mihgt build one of these, and I was just wondering, would there be a way to fold that monitor back into where the ashtray is? I'd like to be able to hide it. Thanks Tabamoura!


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: My Carputer Project. (l88m22vette)*

Looks great! I'm thinking of doing the same except with a Mac Mini (I'm a Mac guy... can't even think of putting a PC in my Audi







). I'm curious how you got the display to mount where the ash tray used to be - did you custom fab a bracket for it to mount there?


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: My Carputer Project. (bauch1425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bauch1425* »_Looks great! I'm thinking of doing the same except with a Mac Mini (I'm a Mac guy... can't even think of putting a PC in my Audi







). I'm curious how you got the display to mount where the ash tray used to be - did you custom fab a bracket for it to mount there?

yep. I cut the bracket that came with the screen, drilled some holes , installed it upside down on the back of the screen and screwed where the ashtray screws go.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: My Carputer Project. (1.8Tabamoura)*

do you have that hooked up to the ecu for gauges yet?







the touch screen is nice, you said you downloaded that screen, where was the download again?










_Modified by stjacket at 4:53 AM 1-20-2008_


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: My Carputer Project. (stjacket)*

How did you hook the computer into the cars audio system? Would that be possible using the stock HU or would I have to swap it out? Thanks for answering my last question as well. I'm thinking of trying to mount the Mac Mini inside of where the CD changer is now - does that sound reasonable or am I crazy to fit a computer inside of there? I want to keep the cabin.
Again, looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: My Carputer Project. (bauch1425)*

its a good place to store, but not very accesable. you can use your stock head unit by using a fm modulator to play your music and such.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

I like it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: My Carputer Project. (bauch1425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bauch1425* »_How did you hook the computer into the cars audio system? Would that be possible using the stock HU or would I have to swap it out? Thanks for answering my last question as well. I'm thinking of trying to mount the Mac Mini inside of where the CD changer is now - does that sound reasonable or am I crazy to fit a computer inside of there? I want to keep the cabin.
Again, looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think the mini might fit in there . you can buy a blitzsafe aux input adapter and keep the OEM HU if you want, you will need some ground loop isolators to filter the noise. not a biggie/


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: My Carputer Project. (stjacket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_do you have that hooked up to the ecu for gauges yet?







the touch screen is nice, you said you downloaded that screen, where was the download again?









_Modified by stjacket at 4:53 AM 1-20-2008_

mp3car.com look for coyote media player


----------

